# Destin Mold Removal



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

If you have water damage or mold growth in your home or business, we can perform mold testing, remediation and restoration. Have a flood, we can handle that too.

(850) 231-0011
Destin Mold Removal


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

really? new jersey? is that spam/.?


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

Pensacolaw said:


> really? new jersey? is that spam/.?


What do u mean new jersey?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Isn't a company that test AND remediates a conflict of interest ????? Are you IICRC certified ????


----------



## antoniomikes (Jul 5, 2012)

I too facing the same problem and waiting for the best solutions. The mold is in the areas of bathrooms, sinks and in some other places in my house. I use bleaching till now and It is getting back with in a week after the application of bleaching also. Please suggest some other remedies for the mold removal.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Bleach DOES NOT kill mold, in fact the IICRC srtongly reccomends against EVER using bleach against mold. They reccomend a mild detergent which can even be dish soap and scrubbing. Mold needs three things to grow, moisture, temperature, and a food source, go to IICRC website and they can provide a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

CCC said:


> Bleach DOES NOT kill mold, in fact the IICRC srtongly reccomends against EVER using bleach against mold. They reccomend a mild detergent which can even be dish soap and scrubbing. Mold needs three things to grow, moisture, temperature, and a food source, go to IICRC website and they can provide a wealth of knowledge.


Gotta agree. Don't use bleach.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i sell Bora-care!!


----------

